# Epson 4880 Maintenance Tank



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone know where to find maintenance tank kits for the epson 4880, kits contain new sponges for tank and resetter...Cost for this? I know you can get them, but cant find it.


----------



## Sealman (Oct 13, 2008)

I ordered one form Epson direct. $39.
Epson Ink Maintenance Tank, Overview - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

yea, i know you can do that, that isnt what I am looking for. They make a maintenance tank kit that you just replace the sponge inside and reset the tank with a resetter. That is what I want


----------



## SarahNewman (Dec 2, 2008)

LogoDaddy said:


> yea, i know you can do that, that isnt what I am looking for. They make a maintenance tank kit that you just replace the sponge inside and reset the tank with a resetter. That is what I want


Yep, Epson doesn't offer those.


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

The tank counter can be reset and I stuff about 10 thick paper towels neatly folded into the unit. Works great. You don't need a sponge. The tank originally comes with a absorbing felt like material. When changing the material I wash the unit out very carefully not to get the chip wet.


----------



## SarahNewman (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Sid,
Great site by the way!

Sarah at Shades of Paper


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I heard (tampons) sorry....for that, but VERY absorbant!


----------



## SarahNewman (Dec 2, 2008)

LogoDaddy said:


> I heard (tampons) sorry....for that, but VERY absorbant!


lol, I heard Maxi batting.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

meeee too. sounds gross. but very useful!


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I use maxi-pads. Get over it.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

out da box said:


> I use maxi-pads. Get over it.


for yourself....or the printer?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

.......Both.


----------



## SarahNewman (Dec 2, 2008)

ha ha ha! Just a note, I do stock the maintenance tanks for those of you who choose not to consider feminine hygiene products.

Sarah Newman
Shades of Paper
Shades of Paper


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You can buy a chip resetter and reset the computer chip on the maintenance tank. Pop off the crate top and dump the entire contents into the trash can. Then, you stuff the main. tank with paper towels. Reposition the top....reset chip...re-insert tray and off you go.


----------



## Vilux (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello,
I just bought the machine, and I can't get in the ready mode. When I turn on the machine, there is error message NO MNT TNK. I try it for hundered times to reset the chip with resetter (following the instructions), but still nothing. Did you have similar problem or you know how to help me.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Vilux said:


> Hello,
> I just bought the machine, and I can't get in the ready mode. When I turn on the machine, there is error message NO MNT TNK. I try it for hundered times to reset the chip with resetter (following the instructions), but still nothing. Did you have similar problem or you know how to help me.


Is the maintenance tank full? Sometimes when it gets heavy with ink the sensor won't fully line up and will cause that error. Turn the machine off, empty the tank...place the now empty tank back into its location and turn the machine back on.

If you take the side panel off the printer you will see there is a small piece of felt padding on the panel where the maintenance tank rests. I have taped a couple penny's to the felt pad area to give the tank more support once back on the printer. 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Vilux (Dec 16, 2013)

Tank is empty.
I had problem with this meassge (NO MNT TNK), and then I tried to reset the chip.
After some time, there was no message on the display, and I was able to print just some tests.
Next day, I turned on the machine, and error message was back.


----------

